# Bowel Cancer at 17?



## xSarahx (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey i've have IBS since I was about 10, but I was only recently diagnosed by my GI. (i'm 17 now)I'm on Dicetel for my IBS, and have been for about a month now... it was working a bit.. but i've just had a terrible ...uhh... flare up I guess anyways, I have this pain in my right side, and its been there for a while. I told my GI about it and he didn't do anything. This is good right?my stools have been mostly thin and light and long or basically poop water. lol lovely i know. I have had a tiny bit of rectal bleeding in the past, and i am anemic, so i'm on iron pills (which make me constipated sometimes). however, i forgot to tell my GI that i was anemic before he diagnosed me... so he diagnosed me as *diarreah/constipation IBS,* but before the iron pills i have never gotten constipation. In the past summer i had a terrible flare up and started dry heaving and becoming very naseous and i lost 12 pounds in a week.thats when the lump appearedwhat could it be?i'm also on a new diet plan with tons of fibre (yay fibre  )i have a check up appointment in about a week... what do i do


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

While there are some vague symptoms of Bowel Cancer listed, typically it causes no symptoms at all. That is why they screen everyone over 50 because often by the time it finally causes symptoms you only have a couple of months left to live if untreated. Catching it early (or removing the polyps it forms in) when it causes no symptoms is the best way to do it. (This is actually mostly true of most cancers, and what makes them dangerous and why routine screening at the appropriate age is important, they often can grow for a long time and don't cause symptoms until they are big enough to disrupt things growing next to them and by then they are quite dangerous)Bowel cancer is not a disease of the young. IBS is a disease that commonly hits young adults and typically causes many distressing and obvious symptoms.Even in families with a polyp disease you rarely see bowel cancer before 30. Even when you have hundreds of polyps by your late teens in one of these families it still takes another 10 years or more for any one of them to finally develop into a cancer. You would know if this runs in your family as about 1/2 of your relatives would have bowel cancer between 30 and 40. In most everyone else you start seeing polyps develop in their 40's or older so at 50 you start getting routine colonoscopies to check for those. It really is a disease that mostly effects the elderly, and screening at 50 will prevent a lot of cancer people would get in their 60's and 70's by removing the polyps.Lumps are not a common symptom of bowel cancer, where is the lump? if it is around the anus it is probably a hemorrhoid, constipation and diarrhea tend to irritate those and make them flare up.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

inflamed stomach, diarrhea and mostly never constipation. sounds like the same stomach i had in the past. try eating only my safe foods at this link. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/128769-feeling-alone/scroll down at that link till you see my post of my safe foods.and fiber upsets my stomach so stay away from it.and as for your stools being mostly thin and light and long or basically poop water. that is because of the fiber. with no fiber it would just be poop water. but this will change after your stomach is healed.your stomach is damaged and has mini inflammations thats also why it's bleeding. you need to heal it. only eat food from my safe foods list at that link. it can take a good 6 months of time to fully 100% heal however you will see great improvements right away such as no gas. and every few days you will notice improvements. you will reach a point where food no loner hurts your stomach. also you can look forward too 80-90% less gas with in just 3 days. and in the long run 99% less gas. all food will upset a bleeding inflammaed stomach but it's best to not eat any foods that will cause new inflammation from forming. grains and sugar cause terrible inflammation. also over cooking your food can cause inflammation too thats why fat from a steak is good. while fat dripings from a roast beef cooked in the oven over a long period of time is not good.you need to eat fat & protein in order to heal a damaged stomach. also i would like to point out that if you cut the carbohydrates out of your diet then fat and broccoli will give you zero gas. while if you eat even 1 bite of bread with fat or broccoli you will get terrible gas. so thats why it's critical that if you follow the diet i gave you that you follow it 100%


----------



## january17 (Aug 18, 2010)

Were you tested for Celiac Disease? Anemia can go hand in hand with Celiac because we don't absorb our nutrients properly.If you haven't been tested, I'd ask your doctor about a blood test. Can't hurt to check.


----------



## xSarahx (Dec 12, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> While there are some vague symptoms of Bowel Cancer listed, typically it causes no symptoms at all. That is why they screen everyone over 50 because often by the time it finally causes symptoms you only have a couple of months left to live if untreated. Catching it early (or removing the polyps it forms in) when it causes no symptoms is the best way to do it. (This is actually mostly true of most cancers, and what makes them dangerous and why routine screening at the appropriate age is important, they often can grow for a long time and don't cause symptoms until they are big enough to disrupt things growing next to them and by then they are quite dangerous)Bowel cancer is not a disease of the young. IBS is a disease that commonly hits young adults and typically causes many distressing and obvious symptoms.Even in families with a polyp disease you rarely see bowel cancer before 30. Even when you have hundreds of polyps by your late teens in one of these families it still takes another 10 years or more for any one of them to finally develop into a cancer. You would know if this runs in your family as about 1/2 of your relatives would have bowel cancer between 30 and 40. In most everyone else you start seeing polyps develop in their 40's or older so at 50 you start getting routine colonoscopies to check for those. It really is a disease that mostly effects the elderly, and screening at 50 will prevent a lot of cancer people would get in their 60's and 70's by removing the polyps.Lumps are not a common symptom of bowel cancer, where is the lump? if it is around the anus it is probably a hemorrhoid, constipation and diarrhea tend to irritate those and make them flare up.


The lump is on my right side near my pelvic bones


----------



## xSarahx (Dec 12, 2010)

january17 said:


> Were you tested with Celiac Disease? Anemia can go hand in hand with Celiac because we don't absorb our nutrients properly.If you haven't been tested, I'd ask your doctor about a blood test. Can't hurt to check.


I have been tested, my results came back negative


----------



## xSarahx (Dec 12, 2010)

ziggy7 said:


> inflamed stomach, diarrhea and mostly never constipation. sounds like the same stomach i had in the past. try eating only my safe foods at this link. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/128769-feeling-alone/scroll down at that link till you see my post of my safe foods.and fiber upsets my stomach so stay away from it.and as for your stools being mostly thin and light and long or basically poop water. that is because of the fiber. with no fiber it would just be poop water. but this will change after your stomach is healed.your stomach is damaged and has mini inflammations thats also why it's bleeding. you need to heal it. only eat food from my safe foods list at that link. it can take a good 6 months of time to fully 100% heal however you will see great improvements right away such as no gas. and every few days you will notice improvements. you will reach a point where food no loner hurts your stomach. also you can look forward too 80-90% less gas with in just 3 days. and in the long run 99% less gas. all food will upset a bleeding inflammaed stomach but it's best to not eat any foods that will cause new inflammation from forming. grains and sugar cause terrible inflammation. also over cooking your food can cause inflammation too thats why fat from a steak is good. while fat dripings from a roast beef cooked in the oven over a long period of time is not good.you need to eat fat & protein in order to heal a damaged stomach. also i would like to point out that if you cut the carbohydrates out of your diet then fat and broccoli will give you zero gas. while if you eat even 1 bite of bread with fat or broccoli you will get terrible gas. so thats why it's critical that if you follow the diet i gave you that you follow it 100%


Thanks!! unfortunatly i am allergic toI am lactose intolerant, tomatoes, potatoes, sushi/fish, eggs and kelpi wil try these other foods


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Lumps are usually worth getting looked at, but lumps are usually something you see with bowel cancer it is too deep in the body.Is there some reason you can't or won't let a doctor check it out. Usually it is just an lymph node doing it's job.


----------



## xSarahx (Dec 12, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> Lumps are usually worth getting looked at, but lumps are usually something you see with bowel cancer it is too deep in the body.Is there some reason you can't or won't let a doctor check it out. Usually it is just an lymph node doing it's job.


It's not really a physical or visable lump, it just feels like this...THING thats stuck on my right side


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sarah.. Go to the Doctor. Have the Doctor examine said lump. And try.. really hard.. not to jump to any wild conclusions until you are examined!


----------

